

Emergency IP list in case SOPA goes through Congress - felipellrocha
http://pastie.org/pastes/3038363/text/

======
timClicks
People seriously need to stop using pastebin & its clones to disseminate these
lists. <https://github.com/timClicks/hosts> is distributed and will be far
more useful if DNS is suddenly broken.

------
gerggerg
Ultimate phishing scam. Without some sort of trusted party or verification
process lists like this are ripe for exploitation.

